# Boy Suspeneded for Homemade Clock



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/outcry ... id=DELLDHP

don't know if any of you have seen this yet.

Things I have an issues with:

1. The article itself. Why did they have to say "Muslim".... they are race baiters. But what else should I expect out of our media.

2. I believe the school did the right thing with the zero tolerance policies out there... But are we going too far? I mean a kid wanted to show off his innovation to a teacher. Are we as a society letting fear dictate our actions?

3. Obama again should not have said a thing. I would bet my life if this child was white and Christian... Obama wouldn't have invited him to the white house. He is doing nothing to "bridge" the racial divide in this country.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree with everything you said Chuck, and would add did the kid build it to look like a bomb on purpose. Right away the liberals will go nuts and ask to what purpose. To have something to whine about. To condition teachers so one day they can bring a real one without anyone suspecting. Are these concerns real? Maybe not this time, but over time every one of these motives will be real.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Seems Obama shot himself in the foot AGAIN! Beats me why he doesn't stay out of,this sort of,thing and let the law take its course. Sure he might have private opinions about this sort of sensationalist stuff, don.'t we all, but when he comes up,with stuff like,this he sure looks one sided and his poor judgement shines through like a HIF headlight! 
Having said that, the kid is getting invited to look at Facebook, some universities, and some other big name corporations. Probably they are trying to,cash in on such a stupid misunderstanding non story, too. Still, college and corporation talent scouts DO perk up their ears about this sort of,thing. 
From reading all the press reports so far ( all of,them unbiased of course..LOL) I get the impression that the kidmismamkind of smart tinkerer and did design and build a,radio,,his only "mistake" as building it into,a,pencil,case which some teacher mistook for a possible bomb!?! I guess I understand the teacher and the schools misinterpretation too, in this,day and age. Vaguely reminds one of,the kids in Bietnam being friendly to our guys then dropping a grenade into their jeep. Sure, probably not applicable to an American Middle,School, but like it or not, I suspect we'll see more and more of,this kind of,thing. 
Yep, Arabs and Muslims are probably unfairly profiled, but most Aram/Muslims I've talked with realize this and understand it. A good Arab/Muslim friend who is the kindest guy I know and I would easily trust my life with told me not long ago that " we Arabs even though we've been her for 70 years expect to be profiled and checked more thoroughly, etc. but it comes with the territory of having darker skin and beards and being Muslim! So what!?! It's a great country! This is not unlike,the unfair suspicion we now realize occurred during WW2 with Japanse and o a lesser extent (that we don't hear much of) with Italians and German recent immigrants. 
And yes, I sure realize the competitive press, each with their own slant on nothing stories like this LOVE to keep pouring their own brand of,gasoline on every fire they can blow into much bigger than it,really is. With they'd settle,down, Obama included! He's good at pouring Obamaoil on every arguably slightly racial hing! As bad as Hannity! LOL.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

What kind of kid makes a homemade clock? Then stands back and looks at it with his parents and doesn't see it looks like a container with a clock on it?!!! Morons.

And yes- I understand Suzy B Smith would have been fine making a clock... That is a double standard -but it really isn't racist, it's profiling. And that's how we catch suspicious behavior before it becomes violent.

You can't let kid bring in packages with timer devices on them! Come on!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The school was following protocol.... race, religion, etc. shouldn't even been in the article. But yet it is and our president has to open his mouth again on this subject.

He should have learned to leave his mouth shut. I mean kids are getting suspended all over the US for things of this nature where the school follows protocol. Now it might not have been someone making a "clock". But how about a kid who is eating a pop tart and makes it look like a gun? A kid makes a rubber band gun and brings it to school? There are many things that you don't hear about in the national news because there is no "Race" or "Religion" involved.

This type of "reporting" and what not is driving me nuts. Journalism is such a cry from what it used to be. Lets just report "facts" which haven't even been established yet and then throw in our opinion.... then who cares if anything we reported was the truth or not.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck I think the racists are the reporters and the president.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

As more of the story comes out it sure looks like there was quite an overreaction to the kids science project! Still, let's face it Plainsman, of course there is racial stereotyping at work here, some of it understandable, some probably not! The comments about the kid " not acting right" by some ? Teacher? Makes me wonder about Aspergers Syndrome! Genius but a bit strange...but southern conservatives wouldn't know or care about something like that anyway!, Only partly kidding.....
The most important bottom line of this IMHO is what Chuck stated about the sensatuinnIzation and overeporting of the news services, ALL OF Them! Yes Bruce, The fair and balanced one is just as culpable as the drafted Liberal MSNBC. I assume so, as I rarely watch either do them any more! They each play and report to their various reader/ watching clientel! The older I get the more I am finding that pretty well everything reported by the various American Newa services is always slanted towards their own followers. and the internet blog site ctnpaste pass alongside are ALWAYS considered FALSE by me until proven other
Wise, whether sent by my R friends or D friends, 
A story like the kid building a clock which by the way over 50 years experience building stuff through ham radio I sure couldn't do, has been reported in so many forms and combinations the whole thing as well as most people's attitudes, supportive and non supportive,makes me sick!,,
I sure agree with the reporting and blowing way out of proportion little non stories like this, Chuck!
Let's get back to huntin fishin....fall in ND is absolutely the best time of the year! Outdoor time too valuable to discuss crap! 
Plainsman - had six teeth pulled and implant bases done Wed! Couldn't sleep We'd nite. Went out and found my cornfield cut for silage so moved another 1/3 mile up the " funnel valley!" Fell asleep against a tree, woke up and deer all around me, does and fawns. Almost fell asleep again when a really nice 6x5 walked quartering towards me, bent on suicide. He went only 50 yards, the arrow buried completely in him. No blood trail, hair or anything. Great deer!m biggest yet! Goin yote chasing tomorrow!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sounds like you will be gumming your venison for a while. My brother always saying he is going to find the guy who coined the phrase "golden years" and choke the snot out of him. I am taking the grandson on his youth deer hunt tomorrow, but the doctor is msking me carry nitro. I have a stress test in Bismarck Monday moening. Not sure yet if it's angina or an increased tear in hiatal hernia. One of these days we will have to get together for coffee at Sheels.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Good luck with your stress test Bruce! I had one 13 years ago for the FAA getting my flight physical back after surgery. Carry the nitro. Even if it's needed and you aren't sure, take it anyway. I don't think it would hurt you.
Good luck on the youth hunt! I have several dad/kid combos coming out this and next weekend! Always a good time had by all.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Did you all hear that the boy was inspired by a Syrian immigrant child who was building something similar?










Rumor has it the Syrian immigrant was a real troublemaker

Do you know who it is?

hint: http://tinyurl.com/p5gm2md


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Steve Jobs....

And none of us said that the kid was in the wrong. The school, teacher, and press blew this one out of whack.

Then OBAMA.... jumps on it once the "race" card is played. You see that is the issue I have. Remember when he came out with Martin saying he could see him as his son.... Yet case went to trial and everything showed that Martin was in the wrong. Same thing in Fergeson, etc. But you never once hear our president say he was in the wrong after opening up his mouth.

When in fact he should have just kept quiet (but I know our media would won't let that happen they goad him into speaking).... but he should have just said.... Lets let the facts come out on this and the system run its course. Then after all the facts come out then he can comment. that is what a good president does.

Also I remember people speaking about how Obama will help bridge the gap for racial tension in the USA once he became president.... Do you think it is better or worse since he took office????


----------

